# Kenda happy medium 40mm on a tricross or crux ?



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing a 700 x 40mm happy med., I'm wondering if there enough clearance with happy med. 40mm tire on my tricross or crux ??
thx


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd like to hear an answer to this as well. 

A wrench told me the max clearance on my 2012 crux is 38mm. But he was just speaking off the cuff.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Its a big tire, but doesn't have a funny profile or anything so it might be OK. I'll check the Crux 2morrow.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Crux owner here, I can run 700x42 Continental Cyclocross Kings on it.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Marcos_E said:


> Crux owner here, I can run 700x42 Continental Cyclocross Kings on it.


How much clearance do you have? Can you post photos?


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

I tried a 38mm kensa tire and the clearnace is fine but theres slight toe overlap


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Crux = no

Tricross = maybe depending on the year, I could get them in my 2006 expert, don't know about the current model year or any of the carbon frames


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I've put 45mm Fire XC tires on a tricross... they will fit on there. Not sure on the crux. I bet it would go in the fork... there is tons of room up front. But, it might be a bit tight in the rear.


----------



## jscottyk (Jul 17, 2009)

I mounted a set of Happy Medium 700x40 on my 2012 Crux last weekend. Clearance both front and rear. Rear did not have room to get packed with mud but you would not be running this tire is such conditions.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, plenty of clearance on a 2011 Crux.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> Yup, plenty of clearance on a 2011 Crux.


What brakes are you using there?


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks like a sinz mini-v or Tektro RX5


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> What brakes are you using there?


Tektro 926al with adjustable noodle. Not the best but a helluva lot better than the crappy brakes that came with the Crux.


----------

